# 8 ohm mod



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

ok, i have got a set of anarchys sitting on my bed, and a broken orion 2150sx in a tub. 

i have seen a couple of posts regarding modding older a/b amps to provide full power into 8ohm loads. of course now i cant find them. is this really doable, and can anyone point me in the right direction of someone who can do repairs/mods like this? I have a handfull of orions, and the makings of a neat o/s install if this is possible...thanks


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Based on this thread: differences between orion 225 hcca and 275sx - diyAudio you could always try asking those guys.

I wish you luck though because I've always been intimidated about re-wrapping transformers... because of the fire incident.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

if its gonna get that involved, might just be easier/cheaper to tun a couple of 275sx's bridged. they just seem to be harder to find these days...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Based on this thread: differences between orion 225 hcca and 275sx - diyAudio you could always try asking those guys.
> 
> I wish you luck though because I've always been intimidated about re-wrapping transformers... because of the fire incident.


OOOHHhhhh do tell!!! :surprised: 

Did you see the page Perry did on power supplies?


----------

